# Cung cấp, thi công máy lạnh giấu trần ống gió 13 hp cho nhà xưởng, nhà hàng lớn



## tinhtrieuan (5 Tháng hai 2020)

*Máy lạnh giấu trần ống gió 13 h*p cho nhà xưởng, nhà hàng lớn sẽ giảm được chi phí đầu tư hơn nếu dùng nhiều máy công suất nhỏ






Nhà xưởng lắp máy dạng treo trần thổi trực tiếp để giảm chi phí đâu tư cho ống gió, nhưng vẫn đảm bảo được độ mát lạnh của không gian sử dụng









HÌnh mẫu máy lạnh nối ống gió ra miệng gió hình chứ nhật thường dùng cho các nhà hàng cao cấp như Dìn ký, gem center....
*Máy lạnh giấu trần ống gió daikin FDR13NY1 - 13ngựa -13hp  - Máy lạnh công nghiệp công suất lạnh 120.000btu/h*
*Thành công tại các cơ sở nghiên cứu và nhà máy thường gắn liền với việc kiểm soát chặt chẽ nhiệt độ và chất lượng không khí. Đối với những môi trường này, Daikin cung cấp dãy sản phẩm điều hòa không khí Packaged phong phú với tính năng điều khiển chính xác nhiệt độ giúp duy trì kết quả chính xác và chất lượng sản phẩm*
*Tiết kiệm năng lượng*
Sử dụng công nghệ inverter và heat pump tiên tiến giúp gia tăng hiệu suất và giảm thiểu điện năng tiêu thụ. 
*Giải pháp đa dạng*
Daikin cung cấp các giải pháp đa dạng cho những ứng dụng yêu cầu độ chính xác cao trong điều khiển nhiệt độ và chất lượng không khí.
*Điều khiển theo khu vực*
Điều hòa không khí Packaged của Daikin kết hợp với ống gió để phân bố gió đến những khu vực cần thiết.

CÔNG TRÌNH CẦN BÁO GIÁ - THI CÔNG LẮP ĐẶT HÃY LIÊN HỆ NGAY
*HOTLINE 0909629980 MR CÔNG*
*HỔ TRỢ BÁO GIÁ - ĐẶT HÀNG LIÊN HỆ PKD 0909090622 - 028336100330*


----------

